
An answer to stackoverflow asking “Why no love for SQL?” - jokoon
https://stackoverflow.com/a/1643440/414063
======
jenshk
Give me boring proven technology. I find myself moving away from the latest
thing. The lastest thing works great when it works, but when it does not
work... Well, then you often have a huge black box of 100K+ lines of
Javascript to debug.

